# Anyone had implantation bleeding and then a period?



## BLC34

Hi ladies

TTC for three months now after a mc in Dec. 

This month I had what I thought was implantation bleeding around 6 days before AF due. I've never had any kind of pre-AF spotting like some people get and when I analysed the dates and the symtoms I was convinced it must be implanation bleed. 

Soo disappointed as AF due today and thought I was going to get away with it as no sign by time I got home from work - bearing in mind I was still convinced I might be pg because of the previous 'bleed'. Just been to the loo and noticed brown discharge, which I'm now assuming is the start of the AF, accompanied by a few cramps too.

I don't really know what this means - if it was implantation bleeding, why would I be having AF? Does that happen?

Anyone heard of any good news stories where you can still bleed when AF due and be pregnant? Or am I just kidding myself???!!!

I'm just really fed up cos totally got my hopes up over the last week and yet another month has gone by and nothing. :wacko:


----------



## TeiganMax

Hey im in simular situation as you. AF was due sunday and just tested today but BFN. At around 12/13DPO i had brown discharge only when i wiped. Then on saturday i had light pink when i wiped. Yesterday I had light pink again and thought oh here goes AF. But nothing since. I have also read that people can have light or heavy AF whilst pregnant and that the only reason they found out about the pregnancy was through other symptoms?

Hope this helps. Im just as lost and confused as you im afraid. I just wish either AF would hurry up and arrive or i get my BFP.

Best of luck.

Love L.

XXxx


----------



## RcdM

I'm curious too. I had brown discharge that lasted about 5 - 6 days about a week before AF was due. I've had a lot of other symptoms too, including tight feel cramps, caught a cold, and now have creamy cm. Now AF is 4 days late but taken (many, lol) HPT's all coming back BFN. I just made an appt with my Dr. to get a blood test today to rest my anxieties, I'd like to know which one it is so I can either stop getting my hopes up and know I have to try again, or know I am pg! 

Your spotting could just be more spotting today. Mine lasted more than 5 days so yours could have just taken a break. But then again I don't even know if mine was in fact implantation spotting, so it might not be right to compare them. Keep us updated!


----------



## BLC34

randie said:


> I'm curious too. I had brown discharge that lasted about 5 - 6 days about a week before AF was due. I've had a lot of other symptoms too, including tight feel cramps, caught a cold, and now have creamy cm. Now AF is 4 days late but taken (many, lol) HPT's all coming back BFN. I just made an appt with my Dr. to get a blood test today to rest my anxieties, I'd like to know which one it is so I can either stop getting my hopes up and know I have to try again, or know I am pg!
> 
> Your spotting could just be more spotting today. Mine lasted more than 5 days so yours could have just taken a break. But then again I don't even know if mine was in fact implantation spotting, so it might not be right to compare them. Keep us updated!

Yeh I've been having funny twinges too, lots of CM and a sore throat. I also did a test just after the first 'bleed' but that was BFN. I should really have expected AF today.

Ive read that unless there's enough blood to warrant using sanitary protection that it's not necessarily a period & you could still be pg. So maybe you are and your body is just taking its time with HCG levels??? Some people don't get BFP until they're over 2 weeks late! Don't give up and do let me know what the dr says :hugs: Good luck x


----------



## SianW82

This happened to me 2 months ago. Wasn't expecting AF for at least 8 days and I wiped and there was a little red blood. Then there was nothing for a couple of days. and then I had a lot of blood one morning. Then again, nothing for a few days, and then AF arrived - not very heavy at all, but it was definitely AF. Not quite sure what happened that month but it was really really stressful to be honest. I hope you get your wish ASAP! xx


----------



## BLC34

SianW82 said:


> This happened to me 2 months ago. Wasn't expecting AF for at least 8 days and I wiped and there was a little red blood. Then there was nothing for a couple of days. and then I had a lot of blood one morning. Then again, nothing for a few days, and then AF arrived - not very heavy at all, but it was definitely AF. Not quite sure what happened that month but it was really really stressful to be honest. I hope you get your wish ASAP! xx

Thanks for sharing that Sian. I just got it in my head that if you have bleeding around a week before AF, then that must be implantation and if it's implantation you're pregnant! In which case I wouldn't have AF. Maybe the baby started implanting but couldn't stick? Or maybe it's just another one of those freaky things us women have to go through in this evil quest to become a mother! Either way, AF is properly here today so another month goes by :cry:

Good luck and hope you get your BFP soon too xx


----------



## A1983

Hi, I'm new on here but have been reading many of your posts. Im currently on my second month of ttc #1 and am happy to keep trying and waiting (although not for too long fingers crossed!!) but wondered if you more experienced ttc/pregnant ladies could shef some light on a couple of ?. First month of ttc, so previous cycle, I get symptoms ive never had before (hence my google searches to find here), which were sore sides of boobs and a little fuller (only a b cup!) from ovulation, cramping almost daily from 5dpo and my leutal phase is around 16 days so cramps normally start earliest 14dpo, then light brown spotting 10dpo and 13dpo with v bad cramps 13dpo. Also..and this is a first too-twinges in my left ovary area on and off for about 3 of the 16 days dpo. I was almost convinced I must be preg but af arrived 17dpo and bfn day before. What could have caused these new symptoms...and first time of ttc-how cruel huh??! I mainly ovulate from right side, and get the normal cm symptoms, twinges on one side for 18-36 hours 10-12 days into cycle-had these for 4 years every mid cycle-and im regular-but never any othet symptoms until a day before af. I was on copper coil so no hormones and that was removed 4months ago. Soooo, could this have been.implanration..then it failed to stick..or a cyst? My boobs are sore again from ovulation (2daysagi) but trying.not to symptom spit this 2ww as was so upset last month because I really thought I might be preg. Thanks Ladies  x

Also any tips on getting preg apart from the obv bding every other day? Ive had my bum on pillow for an hour afterwards too ha ha.


----------



## B1234B

Hi I'm new here. I'm super lost right now! I had what I thought was implantation bleeding and cramping 11 days before af was due. Now I'm at 8 days before af due but it seems like I've gotten my period. It's been normal and I've never had this happen, it's NEVER been early, let alone this early! I was also having nausea, vomiting, fatigue, and breast swelling and tenderness. Could I still be pregnant?


----------



## Needababynow

A1983 said:


> Hi, I'm new on here but have been reading many of your posts. Im currently on my second month of ttc #1 and am happy to keep trying and waiting (although not for too long fingers crossed!!) but wondered if you more experienced ttc/pregnant ladies could shef some light on a couple of ?. First month of ttc, so previous cycle, I get symptoms ive never had before (hence my google searches to find here), which were sore sides of boobs and a little fuller (only a b cup!) from ovulation, cramping almost daily from 5dpo and my leutal phase is around 16 days so cramps normally start earliest 14dpo, then light brown spotting 10dpo and 13dpo with v bad cramps 13dpo. Also..and this is a first too-twinges in my left ovary area on and off for about 3 of the 16 days dpo. I was almost convinced I must be preg but af arrived 17dpo and bfn day before. What could have caused these new symptoms...and first time of ttc-how cruel huh??! I mainly ovulate from right side, and get the normal cm symptoms, twinges on one side for 18-36 hours 10-12 days into cycle-had these for 4 years every mid cycle-and im regular-but never any othet symptoms until a day before af. I was on copper coil so no hormones and that was removed 4months ago. Soooo, could this have been.implanration..then it failed to stick..or a cyst? My boobs are sore again from ovulation (2daysagi) but trying.not to symptom spit this 2ww as was so upset last month because I really thought I might be preg. Thanks Ladies  x
> 
> Also any tips on getting preg apart from the obv bding every other day? Ive had my bum on pillow for an hour afterwards too ha ha.

Hi hun! I wasn't until I started ttc that I noticed "things" - in the beginning I thought I was pregnant every month, and every month I suffered serious depression when af would show. One thing I've learned is that you become very aware of your body when ttc - and notice things that were probably there all along but you didn't notice. 

My suggestions: keep a journal, write the day of you cycle, symptoms, how you feel, cervical position (if you check it), CM (if you check it) and any other info. like twinges etc. 

Then, if it happens that next month you'll know it's part of your cycle or if it's not. You can also use OPK's to pinpoint ovulation or do temperatures.

Personally, all of the charting, temp. taking etc. was too overwhelming for me - and it will drive you insane if you let it. I use OPK's and note when I have EWCM and no longer journal (becasue after a few months you'll know what's normal and what's not).

Soooo sorry that this is so long!!! 

Good Luck ttc!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Needababynow

B1234B said:


> Hi I'm new here. I'm super lost right now! I had what I thought was implantation bleeding and cramping 11 days before af was due. Now I'm at 8 days before af due but it seems like I've gotten my period. It's been normal and I've never had this happen, it's NEVER been early, let alone this early! I was also having nausea, vomiting, fatigue, and breast swelling and tenderness. Could I still be pregnant?

I get a weird month every now and then, not very often. I have a very regular 28 day cycle, and occassionally have an odd ball month. 

If it's heavy flow and red - it's probably an early period. If it's not like a normal period then maybe - wait it out and test when you would have your regular period, or make a dr. appt?! Good luck sweetie I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## A1983

Thank you for your reply  yes you are sooo right...readibg into symptoms does you no good..and I have charted/temped and used opk's (only +ive on day before spike) ...all showing im ovulating..plus hsg last week showed healthy open tubes! But im not charting etc anymore either as it's too stressful.

However, I had an ultrasound done 2 days ago and they found 'polycystic looking ovaries' plus she could see where I had ovulated 3 days earlier so atm I am in limbo...awaiting blood tests on Monday to confirm I have pcos or not..I have NO other symptoms apart from the extra follicles (14 one side 15 the other). So upset xx


----------

